# UPDATE: Clippers Win Chauncy Billups amnesty waiver bid



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhKBYAWPd2ejbZHcBupuG9K8vLYF?slug=aw-wojnarowski_billups_amnesty_waiver_121011

“I’ m tired of being the good guy,” Billups told Yahoo! Sports by phone on Saturday afternoon. “I’m tired of being viewed as the guy. After a while, you just kind of get taken advantage of in these situations. I’ve been known as a leader, and I am a leader, but a leader can be as disruptive as he can be productive, especially when you carry a strong voice and people rally around you. This is about me now. This is about me, and teams should know that right now.”

Damn... I have always liked Billups. Crazy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*



chilltown said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhKBYAWPd2ejbZHcBupuG9K8vLYF?slug=aw-wojnarowski_billups_amnesty_waiver_121011
> 
> “I’ m tired of being the good guy,” Billups told Yahoo! Sports by phone on Saturday afternoon. “I’m tired of being viewed as the guy. After a while, you just kind of get taken advantage of in these situations. I’ve been known as a leader, and I am a leader, but a leader can be as disruptive as he can be productive, especially when you carry a strong voice and people rally around you. This is about me now. This is about me, and teams should know that right now.”
> 
> Damn... I have always liked Billups. Crazy.


The amnesty waiver clause is going to cause some old-timers some hurt feelings, and this is just one example. That's just the way it goes, Chauncy...everyone gets old and you have to pull the plug sometime. Now is just as good as a time as ever.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*

Hope he lands on a championship contending team. Really luck Chauncey and he's been a great player with class.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*

I can see Chauncey going to Miami.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*

Chauncey Billups= Underrated


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*









the small amount of time we had him he played like an old man....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*



Ron said:


> The amnesty waiver clause is going to cause some old-timers some hurt feelings, and this is just one example. That's just the way it goes, Chauncy...everyone gets old and you have to pull the plug sometime. Now is just as good as a time as ever.


It's funny though because when the players make the same selfish decision, fans lose their minds and owners write comic sans hate mail.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*



futuristxen said:


> It's funny though because when the players make the same selfish decision, fans lose their minds and owners write comic sans hate mail.



i write about lebron as much as the next guy.... but i wouldve never thought about bringing him up in a billups thread.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*



futuristxen said:


> It's funny though because when the players make the same selfish decision, fans lose their minds and owners write comic sans hate mail.


The hypocrisy of sports.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: The Knicks Have Broken Billups*



> Chauncey Billups has been claimed by an NBA team off amnesty waiver -- but it isn't the Nets, league source tells Y! Sports.





> The Clippers placed a bid on Chauncey Billups, league source tells Y! Sports.


http://twitter.com/#!/WojYahooNBA


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

Is he happy about it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

^ I doubt it. He wanted to control own destiny.

Im not happy


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

How ****ing BIZARRE has this off-season been? I mean honestly. I don't remember such odd/weird shit happening ever, in an off-season like this one.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

*Which contender can get Billups if Clippers offer him $5.1 Mil this season? *


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

I like this clause personally and I like this move mailnly due to the fact that it helps the NY Knicks and thats bad for the Heat. But Billups will find a home on a conttender most like for example LA lakers who need a PG.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



CavsNut96 said:


> I like this clause personally and I like this move mailnly due to the fact that it helps the NY Knicks and thats bad for the Heat. But Billups will find a home on a conttender most like for example LA lakers who need a PG.


Heat can not get him, but Lakers can.

Why?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

Preparing for life without Chris Paul. I wonder if the NBA having it's bluff called will make them back off the veto.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

Damn wasn't expecting this from the Clippers


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

Clippers are trying to sweep the Heat this season!!

PF: Griffin
SF: Butler
Center: D Howard

SG: Gordon
PG: Chris Paul

6th man: Young Jordan
7th man: Billups

Kaman and Mo Williams with 4 unprotected first rounders will be traded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

Didn't see this one coming. Wonder how Billups will react.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*

****!

I guess we will go after Arenas? Considering that he is one of my favorite players, I guess I'm happy either way...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



Basel said:


> Didn't see this one coming. Wonder how Billups will react.





> *ramonashelburne* _@ramonashelburne_
> Clippers have already reached out to Chauncey. They feel better about him than Sam or Camby. "He's not ready to retire" Vinny Del ***** said


Looks like he will be fine with it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



Wade County said:


> ^ I doubt it. He wanted to control own destiny.
> 
> Im not happy


Maybe, but with the prospect of CP3 coming, it looks like he may be changing his tune.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



CavsNut96 said:


> I like this clause personally and I like this move mailnly due to the fact that it helps the NY Knicks and thats bad for the Heat. But Billups will find a home on a conttender most like for example LA lakers who need a PG.


Not this year: amnesty-waived players cannot be traded until July 1.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



Ron said:


> Not this year: amnesty-waived players cannot be traded until July 1.


If Clippers amnesty Billups again before March, then Lakers or Heat will sign him. This is the only chance the teams can get him.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Chris Paul talks that would never die were revived Monday night, with a twist that was enraging some rival general managers. The Clippers' winning waiver claim on Chauncey Billups allowed them to include point guard Eric Bledsoe in the deal, which could push it over the finish line, league sources told CBSSports.com.

But rival executives were circulating this conspiracy theory Monday night: Was it a coincidence that the Clippers were able to get Billups for $2 million when they were negotiating a related trade with the league office, which knew the competing bids?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

NOFX22 said:


> The Chris Paul talks that would never die were revived Monday night, with a twist that was enraging some rival general managers. The Clippers' winning waiver claim on Chauncey Billups allowed them to include point guard Eric Bledsoe in the deal, which could push it over the finish line, league sources told CBSSports.com.
> 
> But rival executives were circulating this conspiracy theory Monday night: Was it a coincidence that the Clippers were able to get Billups for $2 million when they were negotiating a related trade with the league office, which knew the competing bids?


Would it really be a shock to anyone if the league told the Clippers how much to bid?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks this Clipper team is ready to contend?

Billups
Gordon
Butler
Griffin
Jordan

Kaman
that guy with the long name
Bledsoe

You can go to war with that lineup


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You could if Billups buys in. Will he? Who knows?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree...with Billups, Williams, and Bledsoe do we really need to trade 5 of our players for Paul?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Because you want a chance to win games that matter perhaps?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

After a day thinking about it do we even need Paul? Our pg combination is Billups, Williams, and Bledsoe!!! That's a dangerous trio right there! I'd rather have those 3 at the point instead trading five of guys for Chris Paul...man with the roster right now we can make it to the 2nd round. It reminds in 2005 when the clips signed two vets in Cassel and Mobley


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



Ballscientist said:


> If Clippers amnesty Billups again before March, then Lakers or Heat will sign him. This is the only chance the teams can get him.


You can not amnesty anyone who wasn't already on your roster.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not sure how the final details of the amnesty worked out, but the teams that did not have bad contracts and the big market teams wanted to be able to amnesty future bad contracts. So that they could have potentially acquired someone with a bad deal and used them for a playoff run (or some other purpose like a salary dump) before dumping them. I would assume that the small market teams were able to prevent that.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Clippers Claim Chauncy Billups from waiver wire*



RollWithEm said:


> You can not amnesty anyone who wasn't already on your roster.


U can't amnesty him but u can cut him from the team if the Clippers choose too...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The rule states that the only players eligible for amnesty are those who were under contract 12/8/11. If the Clippers decide to cut him, they would still have to pay him as well as have his salary count against their cap number.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Where does Billups fit with the Clippers? Mo Williams is their starting PG, with the young Bledsoe coming off the bench. Chauncey isn't really capable of playing the two for very long. Good depth pickup for the Clippers, but kind of sucks for Billups, who would have easily started on the Heat or the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Where does Billups fit with the Clippers? Mo Williams is their starting PG, with the young Bledsoe coming off the bench. Chauncey isn't really capable of playing the two for very long. Good depth pickup for the Clippers, but kind of sucks for Billups, who would have easily started on the Heat or the Lakers.


Easy. Bench Williams and don't play Bledsoe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Williams can play 12 to 15 minutes a game at SG as long as Butler/Aminu is guarding the other team's best wing scorer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess that the Clippers only did this to keep him from going to the Lakers. Honestly don't think Billups is very good any more, not unless you're going to run the old Piston's offense where all he does is stand at the top of the key and wait for guys to get themselves open.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He would have been great for Miami. Especially since he hits big shots too. Not afraid of the stage.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well Bledsoe is out 6-8 weeks...on a another note can u amnesty a player during the season?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> Well Bledsoe is out 6-8 weeks...on a another note can u amnesty a player during the season?


Not according to Larry ****: http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/33976/what-we-know-about-the-amnesty-provision


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> He would have been great for Miami. Especially since he hits big shots too. Not afraid of the stage.


He actually doesn't hit big shots. I think he takes a lot of them though.


----------

